# Rosies Foaling Thread



## Gamblin Park (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi everyone and thankyou all for the warm welcome that you have given me.

I would like to introduce Aroonamia Amber Rose (Rosie) she is a 7yr old 34" Black Mini Pony Mare who we just adore, she is our first Mini and is due to foal on the 25th of December 2011 yep thats right Christmas Day lol











She is in foal to this guy his name is Tillydale Rockstar and is a 36" Chestnut and White Pinto with one blue Eye he is owned by my very good friend and I have helped her to prep and show him I am so proud of both of them as my friend had only shown once before and she did an awesome job


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 18, 2011)

This is Rosies first foal born 17th September 2010 his name is Gamblin Park Wylde Sparkz (Kenzo) and is owned by a beautiful young girl who just recently lost her mum to cancer she left us a week ago today and I am still in shock I miss her so very much



.

His Sire is my Black and White Pinto Stallion who is 32" tall, his name is Arabella Painted Wylde (Cricket) and Kenzo has been measured at 26" and really hasn't got much taller lol








Not the best photo lol will try and get some more


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 18, 2011)

hi nat,,,rosie,s got to foal before xmas she,s looks like she droped more since i last seen her ..hows

her udders looking now...............


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 18, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> hi nat,,,rosie,s got to foal before xmas she,s looks like she droped more since i last seen her ..hows
> 
> her udders looking now...............



Hi Jen



they are huge I have some updated photos that I took today but puter being a snot and taking ages to load them will try again after dinner lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 18, 2011)

me 2 eating dinner were late eaters


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 18, 2011)

are you still coming over tomorow


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi and welcome to Rosie and her family.








So it now looks as though we have three foals to look forward too in the next few weeks.








Do please let us have daily updates on Rosie - I can see us all being glued to our computers on Christmas Day with a lot of burnt turkeys still in the oven and a lot of hungry folks sitting impatiently at the table! LOL!!

Good luck for a safe foaling and a healthy baby.


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Jen yep should be there in the arvo got Physio at 12.40 oh joy lol.

Thanks AnnaC I will do my best to have daily updates, I reckon everyone will be fending for themselves Christmas day



just trying to upload some more photos now


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok these were taken this arvo I hope they work lol










YAY they worked


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 18, 2011)

:shocked



wow i think she will go before xmas i reackon thursday



:yeah


----------



## MeganH (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi and Welcome!

Rosie does look SO close! Look at that V


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome



. Rosie is beautiful and a fantastic shiney coat. We'll be watching. Great pics. It will be interesting to see what the foal looks like. Are you hoping for a filly or colt?


----------



## Eagle (Dec 18, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> I can see us all being glued to our computers on Christmas Day with a lot of burnt turkeys still in the oven and a lot of hungry folks sitting impatiently at the table! LOL!!


Not me cos Mum will be doing the cooking





Rosie is gorgeous and looks like she is right on track to have a Christmas baby



Will she let you touch her udder? if so can you lift her tail and take a shot from behind



Yes we are very demanding.

something like this would be good









Welcome to the Nursery


----------



## Wings (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi and Welcome





I always photo document the mares on a daily or twice daily basis near the end! Best way to get a consistent feel for the changes is to take photos at the same time of day. The best angles are a side on shot (taken at mini height, not looking down), directly behind, and a behind shot of the udder like Eagle posted.

Will she let you touch the udder? If so try and touch it at every check, get a feel for the normal temperature and hardness so when the pre foaling sign of a hot hard udder arrives you know!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 18, 2011)

WOW!! In those latest pictures, she down look very close!





Are you all ready for the new baby - will she be foaling in a stable, and are you able to watch her from close by or do you have a camera on her? I certainly wouldn't be taking my eyes off her for long during the day and not at all during the night!

Looking forward to see a couple of pics of her udder if you can get them......please.


----------



## cassie (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi and Welcome!! your mare is gorgeous! the stallion is lovely too!! love his markings!



they are going to have one gorgeous foal!!

and a christmas baby!! YAY! lol hope everything goes well! do you have her up on camera?


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 18, 2011)

Morning everyone



. Thankyou so much for your lovely comments about Rosie (she is very special to me). I can touch her anywhere she trusts me so much which is a long way from what she used to be as she is a rescue like just about all of my minis





I have her in a walk in walk out stable and yard right at the back of my house and we have low voltage lights set up so I can clearly see her from my back patio and my daughter, hubby and I take shifts (well hubby does when he is not working lol) Rosie foaled at 7.30am with her first and acted like an old pro I am so proud of her. If you all like I can tell you all about my rescues and the how they have repaid me 100000000000000000 times over but I am not sure where to make the thread lol





I have taken more photos and I did take one from the 5th of December of her Boobies so here we go

5th December 2011




Today 19th December 2011




Side shots from today 19th December 2011


----------



## cassie (Dec 19, 2011)

all I can say is she is absoloutly BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!



:wub



:wub



:wub I think I am in love!

she looks great! that tummy is huge! and her boobies! well she is sure going to have enough to feed that baby of hers!!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 19, 2011)

May I ask where you are? I am green with envy of the sunshine and gorgeous shiny coat that Rosie is wearing





Oh and could we know your name too?





You photos are perfect and if you take them at the same angle each time we will easily be able to see her changes





She looks very close and as Diane (Castle Rock) said, as soon as her nipples separate we will have lift off





I leave on the 23rd so could you have a little chat with her and ask her to hurry up cos I would hate to miss it





Oh and one last thing, should we be chanting for a filly or a colt? and any colour preference?






Renee


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 19, 2011)

Eagle said:


> May I ask where you are? I am green with envy of the sunshine and gorgeous shiny coat that Rosie is wearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Renee, My name is Natalie and I live in a rural suburb called Baldivis in Perth, Western Australia.

Thankyou Rosie has an awesome coat and my big horses coats have even more shine than Rosies lol would you like a photo or two lol



oh and I am not fussed what the sex or colour of the foal is so long as all is well happy and healthy is way better than getting my order filled lol although a patchy foal would be nice lol

















Lol sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Natalie and welcome to the crazy foaling threads 



Shes looking really well and almost ready..how exciting 



I for one will be watching closely and cant wait to see the baby..



 it could be tri coloured my favorite 



 ..good luck hope all goes well


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 19, 2011)

Your horses are absolutely beautiful Natalie.








Do tell us all about your rescues, no need to start another thread, just chat away on this one so that we can all join in (and admire all your great pictures) while keeping up with Rosie's progress.


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 19, 2011)

Thankyou for all your beautiful compliments about my big and small Furkids





Ok I will tell you all about just how awful some people can be to such beautiful creatures.

Some of the following stories are quite horendeous, I will not be posting any bad photos as I can't look at some of them myself





This is Beauty she is about 34" and is over 20 yrs old. Beauty (Arabella Black Beauty) came to us as a package deal when I purchased a TB mare for our Paint Horse Stud. For reasons only known to a very sick and twisted lowlife (not the person I bought her off) she was beaten repeatedly with a Stockwhip until her back was covered in deep bleeding cuts and whelts she still bears the scars and if she lets you pat her you can feel the horrible scars (it makes me cry just thinking about it and it also sickens me to my very core) We dont ask anything of her we catch her or handle her only when absolutely necessary and when we got her we couldn't get within a 100 yards from her but now we can almost stand next to her








This is my 32" Stallion Cricket (Arabella Painted Wylde), Cricket was hit by a car and left to his own devices, when he was first rescued he could hardly walk his feet were so long and twisted, he suffered a broken shoulder and an Adrenalin induced stroke so he walks with a swagger, we have a very unique way of trimming his hooves as it takes two of us to balance him while the Farrier trims and balances his feet just for his uniqueness lol. Cricket has his own herd of girls and has the most incredible nature just so gentle and loving and is like putty in your hands Cricket has produced all of our Mini foals and although he can not show himself his babies are kicking butt in the show ring.


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 19, 2011)

This is Topes (Woodridge Utopia) two years ago Topes beloged to a very very close friend and was due to foal to Cricket unfortunately there where complications with the birth and unfortunately the foal died during delivery and had become stuck on his way out the vet was called and well the foal had to be removed bit by bit ( I am so sorry but I dont know what other way to say it) long story short friend refused to pay vet bill and had said she would put the mare down as it was obvious she was not worth breeding with so I paid the bill and kept the mare and am no longer friends with them. We gave her the needle so as not to fall pregnant and she didn't until last year when she unknown to us fell pregnant and produced the little black and white foal below, little Penny (Gamblin Park Wylde Serenity) I believe she was saying thankyou for not giving up on her



Penny is by my boy Cricket

Topes




Penny




Whoops will be back shortly better go feed them all lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 19, 2011)

AWW some sad but lovely happy ending story's..well done you 



 ..Theyr all gorgeous and very lucky to have found you


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree with Lindy loo. They are very lucky to have found you


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, and welcome from the very cold eastern USA. I'm an old lady lurker, that gets her foal fixes from this forum, although sometimes I chime in with advice, and lots of worry. My given name is Terry, nice to meet you Nat, your horses are very lovely and shiny, right now mine look like dirty yaks.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 19, 2011)

Hay nat,,come on we wont more pictures,, i no youve got more minis then that...LOL



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 19, 2011)

What sad and tragic stories, but thanks to you many happy endings.








Love your little lad Cricket.





Cant wait to hear more!


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 19, 2011)

Thankyou everyone our little ones show us everyday how happy they are and it makes all the tears and sadness worth it. I am still shocked and amazed at the resilliance they have such never die attitudes





Ok this is Rosie today

20th December 2011




20th December 2011




Boobies 20th December 2011 lol


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 19, 2011)

Of my goodness!



:yeah She is looking so close. Go Rosie!!!!


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok some more sad to happy stories





This is Flash she is an Overloosa lol She is Palouse but carries the OLW gene (I believe in testing



) we have been told that she is a Varnish Silver Buckskin but as yet I haven't tested for that lol.

Flash was found starving in a back paddock she had her 2yr old filly still on her and her 2yr old filly was in foal to her Daddy





they were all in terrible condition some friends all got together and rescued and homed the whole lot. Flash is 37 and 1/2 inches tall and is classed here as a Small Horse. I measure from the top of her neck to the bottom when she first arrived and it was barely 6" so just the bone and some floppy skin so you can just imagine how she looked in this photo she is a little down but her foal Rahni (by my boy) is only 8wks old and is huge so she is one of those mares that gives it all to the foal. Flash is getting the same amount of feed as our big horses atm lol she was very head shy and is a bit nervous about getting her feet done, although she still has problems with her feet we can touch her everywhere now



and she was so good when she got sick after foaling had a infection in her uterus and required daily needles and pastes but took it all in her stride so we are extremely happy with her progress.


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 19, 2011)

This is Denny (Dennis the menace) he is also known as Gamblin Park Gangstar, but mostly we call him Denny or "Oh NOOOOOO" lol. Denny was our 2nd ever rescue and when we took him on we had decided we would fix him up and find a new home for him wellllllll that was 6yrs ago now



and he still graces our paddocks.

This boy was a total mess when we got him, nasty, scared and in huge pain. Denny had been purchased as a pressie for the grandkiddies lovely idea IF you know what you are doing. Denny is a Grulla Buckskin Palouse with TWO Big Blue eyes and was about 19" when he was bought by, with all good intentions, a Grand dad and Mum for their grandsons. Unfortunately they did not train him nor did they GELD him. Rears and nibbling are "cute" when your 19'' tall and a baby but not so nice when your a 4yr old Stallion (and a frustrated one at that)it was about this point that things went from horrible to tragic. Young boys being young boys and somewhat rough were playing with Denny and well one boy got a bit to rough and Denny stood up for himself and bit the boy and this is where it goes horribly wrong, the boy was not punished for his nastiness towards Denny but Denny certainly was for his reaction so what do you reckon they do Retrain the pony???? NO they BEAT him and Beat him around the head with a piece of 4 x 2 timber until he was all but knocked unconcious. I am not sure how he was saved initially but I met him and took him on about 2wks after, he was full of attitude and would bite you rather than look at you so we loaded him on our float (he left the property on hind legs I don't like rearing lol). 3 days after we go him he was a diferent pony the nastiness had subsided and he happily jumped on the float and off to the vets for the snip poor boy but a better option for both him and us. His teeth and jaw were also badly damaged so vet suggested we geld first then work on his teeth and jaw best not to be sore at both ends lol.

Several weeks later he had recovered well from his gelding and he was booked in to start getting his teeth all sorted the day I bookied him in I had the farrier out to do one of my big mares (who Denny is in love with) now this why I NEVER paddock big ones and little one together my mare is 17.2hh and Denny was trying to "put her back" in the herd well she kicked him in the face and almost knocked him out it happened so quick



there was blood everywhere and poor Denny was unable to get his balance we rushed him to the vets expecting that he would have to be PTS




but quick thinking and a HUGE amount of luck Denny came good in the float on the way to the vet ( I sat in there holding him all the way) and after xrays and treatment he is still with us today



in February this year after 5 long years we have just had the last treatment done on his mouth and he has been deemed "FIXED" lol. On and off over this time we have taken Denny to a few shows he has been dubbed the ADHD Pony lol as he can never stand still lol but he is getting better.

In 2009 we took Denny to the Perth Royal Agricultural Show and Denny competed in his Mini Pony Gelding class against 8 other very well bred ponies and was awarded 4th Place I burst into tears (I am welling up with tears as I write this bit) I could not have been happier then he went up against 20 mixed age and sex Mini ponies and was awarded 6th BEST Western Australian bred Mini Pony to say I was an emotional mess would be an understatement and it will be forever etched in my mind as one of my MOST PROUDEST EVER moments it was one of those Life changing moments god now I am bawling sorry lol



anyway here is Denny

These photos were taken on the 19th December 2011







These were taken in 2009 at my daughter Kandices 2nd ever show












and this shows Dennys cheekiness to a T








He has come such along way and would have to be one of my proudest personal achievements


----------



## Eagle (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow Natalie, that is some story and you have my respect



Denny and the others are all very lucky to have found you and your family.

Now down to Rosie,



look at the way her tummy has moved forward



I say she is right on track for a Crimbo baby


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 20, 2011)

Haha look at his cheeky grin in that photo so cute 



 ..that belly is looking fab and Oh my what a huge udder 



 and its not even full to the max yet 



 lucky baby will have plenty of lovely warm milk on tap


----------



## MeganH (Dec 20, 2011)

I just love reading all your stories and seeing your babies.


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 20, 2011)

Thankyou a mini dream come true, Eagle, Lindi-loo and MeganH. Eagle I think we are the lucky ones that they found us, what these little guys have taught my kids no school could ever teach and the unbelieveable joy they have bought to our lives can not be measured



it is why we keep doing it I suppose, we raise our little minis to be respectful but to remain themselves we do not push them to do anything we ask and have yet to find one that is unwilling to do as we have asked I feel we have been blessed to have these little souls placed in our care



we even take them swimming at the beach as we are only 20 kilometers from our local horse beach hmmm I will try and find some of our beach day shots we have awesome fun with them at the beach



.

Lindi-loo I think Rosies foal may need some time in the "Jenny Craig" paddock with all the milk she has for the baby





MeganH thankyou I love that you like my stories and my babies I love my babies too but I am bias





Anyway my daughter wanted to say Merry Christmas to all of the most awesome people on this forum (pretty sure she will be joining us here herself very soon) so she had a dressup day with some of our critters lol I hope you enjoy and.................

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE MEMBERS AND THEIR FAMILIES FROM ALL OF OUR FAMILY HERE IN SUNNY WESTERN AUSTRALIA

Bart (Arabella Eat My Shorts) my daughters pony




Bart and Jella Minideers with Eva (Barts full sister) and my big Paintbred stallion looking on in shock




Bart and Jella our minideers lol




This is Igor (big dog) our Australian Shepard and my Step Daughters Staffy Roxy.




Igor with Billy the Kid in the background (our goat who thinks he is a Dog



)


----------



## Wings (Dec 20, 2011)

They certainly are lucky little horses! I'll never stop being amazed by how much humans can suck though, honestly how does it not sink in through their heads that owning these guys is a privilege and your have a responsibility to them! And that triples when you breed!

But minis are such tough and forgiving little things


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 20, 2011)

Love the festive decorations, bless them!!











Hope you and the family have the best Christmas ever - and many more to follow!


----------



## MeganH (Dec 20, 2011)

Love the animals all dressed up. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok Rosie update

21st December 2011







Boobies 21st December 2011


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 20, 2011)

OMG she is hung like a cow



:shocked rosie is gunna pop real soon ..i reackon

TONIGHTS THE NIGHT ,,TONIGHTS THE NIGHT.



:yeah


----------



## Eagle (Dec 21, 2011)

She is looking even closer today



I would suggest you take more photos before dark as she could change very fast at this stage, as soon as he nipples point down she will be ready for take off





Do you have your foaling kit all ready and is there a vet nearby just in case?







baby is coming soon


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 21, 2011)

:yeah Fantastic shes so close..The bickies and tea are flowing Iv finished the trees and the christmas shopping so lets go girl 



 I canrt wait to see this baby I just know its gona be tri colour (my favorite)


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 21, 2011)

She of going to have a beauty and soon!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 22, 2011)

I still say that we could all be missing our Christmas dinners watching a new baby arriving into the World - hope you have acess to the internet at your Mum's Renee, although she may not appreciate you sitting in another room with your dinner on a plate on your lap while you are glued to a small screen. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 22, 2011)

Cassie will you send me a message if she foals please



I will find an excuse to sneak off to Dad's office


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi everyone sorry I wasn't on earlier been a very busy day well I took you advice Eagle (hope you have an awesome trip and a wonderful time on holidays



) and took photos this morning and this evening and WOW there has been a huge change, this evening she has slckened off arounf her rump its all jelly and wobbly, she is very very smoochy even to strangers (just had friends over and she was all sookie lala to them) so am not sure if she will hang on till Christmas day anyway i will put up the photos and let you guys be the judges lol. And can someone PLEASE tell Eagle when she does foal.





Castle Rock Miniatures I have had a ball with the colour calculator lol I might just add that the Sires Sire is a Palomino Tobiano and the Sire even though he is chestnut will go smutty so I really should get my friend to test him



I can not wait to see this little bundle I am really getting so excited now everything is set to go, Vet has been notified (they are 6kms down the road I think that is 3 mile or there abouts) they are really close to us yay and Jen is on speed dial lol. Ok whoops better put up the photos lol oh and her boobies are really really hard and very very warm





Tummy at 9.40am 22nd December 2011 and then taken again at 6.55pm 22nd December 2011









Boobies at 9.40am and then another one taken at of her Boobies at 6.55pm





Ok hope this works will keep you updated I am taking first shift so will check back later better get the daughter up to speed so she can post if I am too excited


----------



## MeganH (Dec 22, 2011)

She is SUPER close now! I don't know if she will hold out until Christmas!! Keep us updated!


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking real close! I wouldn't leave her unattended. Do you do any pH testing?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 22, 2011)

:yeah Shes gona go tonight I recon..keep the wellies close to the bed 



 :yeah Good Luck


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 22, 2011)

getting so close


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 22, 2011)

oh my! Her bag is so full and ready, has she started dripping yet?


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 22, 2011)

Hope you have a little Santa hat that will fit that baby ...

Looks like Mommy is going to leave your Christmas Eve and Christmas Day

free to stand and ohhhh and ahhhhh over her baby.

Exciting...Hope you've got an eagle eye on her.


----------



## cassie (Dec 22, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> 1324581202[/url]' post='1435290']With her making such changes so rapidly, I will be surprised if she makes it to Christmas! Personally, I wouldn't take my eyes off her -- I bet she goes quickly and without warning!
> 
> I won't be surprised if I come back to this thread and find pictures of a new baby!!


Wow she is looking so so close!!! Yay! I am betting on a Christmas baby for sure!






This is so exciting!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 22, 2011)

:shocked



:shocked WOW what a change in the udders


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 22, 2011)

Goodness - what a change!!

Here we go.......................any minute....................GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 22, 2011)

Morning everyone or evening or afternoon, well Rosie is still in one piece but today is very dis interested in food she is picking at grass and just wondering around, we put a Meadow Roll of hay in the paddock she has had a few picks but is really not interested in eating at all and as Hoover is her nickname this is a significant change she didn't even want her Vegemite on toast this morning



so I ended up have 4 pieces instead of 2 lol and her udders are still very hard and very warm, I am sure she sees me coming and say Oh no not her again with that darn camera hahahahaha

I have so many errands to run today but have sent hubby off with a list of things to get bet I will only get half the list and an empty bank account






Anyway this morning photos taken at 10.35am I will add this afternoon ones next to these if I can work out how lol

23rd December 2011







Boobies 23rd December 2011 10.35am I was trying to show how far back her udder is now it sticks out behind her bottom lol not sure if you can see it or not


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought I would put up last nights boobie photos and this mornings just for comparison









WOW



the difference is amazing she looks like they are going to burst this morning

Forgot to answer you questions whoops ok

Castle Rock Miniatures I am watching her every move



atm so excited

Riverrose28 no she hasn't started dripping yet I am so excited I have knots in my stomach





txminipinto I have sent hubby out to get a new ph test kit wish he would hurry up





Equuisize my daughter is rumaging through her wardrobe now hunting for little Santa hats


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 22, 2011)

i dont think she,s got long maybe rosie will have a xmas baby..but if she not being a gabbage disposal

unit ..things are really close...you better tex or ring me when rosie does foal or you,ll be in trouble..LOL


----------



## cassie (Dec 22, 2011)

Gamblin Park said:


> I thought I would put up last nights boobie photos and this mornings just for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is looking GREAT!!! WOW!!!



just in time for Christmas!!! yippee!!!



:SoHappy







lucky lodge said:


> i dont think she,s got long maybe rosie will have a xmas baby..but if she not being a gabbage disposal
> 
> unit ..things are really close...you better tex or ring me when rosie does foal or you,ll be in trouble..LOL


n Jenny I hope you msg me, when Rosie foals! I may not be at my computer so would love to know!! please? LOL


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 23, 2011)

yep ill tex you cassie,,no worries


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 23, 2011)

Bedtime in my time zone.....

Hoping for a nice Eve of Christmas Eve baby when I awake.

She sure doesn't look like she wants to go very much longer.

Gooooooooooooo Rosie!


----------



## Wings (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow, she cant fit much more in there!

What are her poops like? Are they getting cow pat like?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow bless her shes ready to "POP"


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL!! Most of my mares fill their udders so that they stick out backwards between their back legs - they walk around looking as though they have wet their panties!





But I also have to say that some of them get huge udders like Rosie and then hold off for several days before foaling. Any sign of wax on Rosie's teats? She could still hang on for a Christmas baby.





Whatever she decides to do, I'm sending prayers for a safe foaling and a healthy Mom and baby!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry to butt in, but I know she will be checking this post -- message for Jenny. Please empty your message box Jenny, I tried to send you a message and it says it cant receive!

Come on Rosie - where's this baby!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 23, 2011)

sorry annac ill go delete some..LOL


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 23, 2011)

all deleted......

hows rosie going.....................


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, well she has REALLY Hot Boobies and they are like cement atm no wax but she doesn't really wax last time she had one drop and foaled an hour later, she is very "serene" atm. I have been watching her for ages oh and her Hoo harr is crimson inside





I am so excited so here are this arvos photos


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 23, 2011)

:yeah I'm off today so I can keep checking to see how she is doing. I know you are sooo excited.



:yeah:BananaHappy I've been having withdrawals all week



:frusty . Work finally figured out that LB forum is a social part of LB



and now I can't check how everyone is doing at work.



I have to do it on my phone at lunch






or break



So ya'll know I don't miss my breaks.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds as though tonight might be THE night! Or maybe, with the time difference she will hang on for Christmas Eve? (I get so muddled with time differences - are you ahead of us or behind, so when is your Christmas Eve??)

This is just so exciting - good luck!!


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm up, dogs taken to the groomers and still there is no baby?

Oh yes, is it Christmas Eve there already?

She doesn't have a lot of time then to prepare the stable for the

birth of her Christmas baby.

Come'onnnnnn Rosie!


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 23, 2011)

I just checked in my Bing browser and this is the day and time (obviously changing as I type)

in Western Austrailia, right now........

Merry Christmas Eve to all you guys....

Western Australia, Australia

Current Time Saturday, December 24, 2011 at 1:27:17 AM WST


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 23, 2011)

Shes looking fabulous


----------



## cassie (Dec 23, 2011)

So... Did you get a foal overnight? Suzie had the hot hard udders the arvo that she foaled but she also waxes up so a very textbook pregnancy mare... This is so so exciting!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, It's Christmas Eve in Aussie land! Oh Holy NIght! Won't it be fantastic if the foal is born?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 23, 2011)

Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house,

Not a creature was stirring not even a mouse.

The stockings were hung by the chimney with care,

I'm sitting here my eyes on Marestare!

OK Ladies, start finishing the peom by adding verses!


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 23, 2011)

SHE FOALED OMG OMG OMG she is beautiful we have a stunning Black? and white Filly she has hazel eyes we have called her Holly






:BananaHappy



:BananaHappy



:BananaHappy



:BananaHappy



:BananaHappy

Her registered name is in honour of my dear friend who we lost to cancer just 3 wks ago





Introducing Gamblin Park Michaelas' Angel


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 23, 2011)

:BananaHappy



How adorable!!! Congratulations!!!



:HappyBounce



She has found the milk bar!!! Yea Holly



:HappyBounce I'm guessing everything went great!! She is beautiful


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 23, 2011)

congrats nat



:yeah



she is lovely...



:wub



:wub



will come over and have a look

asap


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2011)

WOO HOO!!!

















Many congratulations!!! Well done Rosie and welome to the World beautiful Holly.





Oh she's gorgeous - look at those legs, bless her!








Again, CONGRATULATIONS!!! Cant wait for more pictures asap, please.

Now you can enjoy a peaceful Christmas day watching your new little girl.

HAPPY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 23, 2011)

Thankyou everything went perfect she has had lots of drinks, and a few poos she has had a little run around and a few little very uncoordinated bucks lol she is all we hoped for and more Thankyou Santa lol



I love my early Christmas pressie


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 23, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> WOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou more photos will be up soon the owners of the stallion are on their way over as this is his first foal and they are just over the moon. I love my Rosie she is the best little mare in the world


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 23, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> congrats nat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES YES YES will get the kettle going lol



:yeah



:yeah she is sooooooo friendly I had so many cuddles already



:BananaHappy



:BananaHappy






:HappyBounce


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 23, 2011)

Fantastic!!! Christmas for eveyone!!



:HappyBounce



:HappyBounce So great that she is so loving



:BananaHappy cuddles are great at any age, but this soon how awesome!!!



:HappyBounce


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 23, 2011)

Here are some more photos of Holly all dry lol The stallion owners have been and they are beside themselves with excitement they cried a little bit





They have taken some absolutely awesome photos on their camera and are going to email them through asap so as soon as they arrive I will put them up for you to see





More photos


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 23, 2011)

She is so precious



. I know you are beside yourself with excitement



! How great it is to welcome a new life into the world. Congratulations again


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh Wow~~ Congratulations!

I knew she'd have it if I went out shopping LOL

She's just fantastic and loooooooook at those legs!

I imagine you are ALL over the moon!

Good job, Rosie and Family!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 24, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS 



 :yeah 

 




 :wub She is just stunning..well done Rosie 



 :wub 






 What a fabulous Christmas Prezzie


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 24, 2011)

Thankyou so very much it means so much to me that you think she is a lovely as I do. I have been watching her most of the day run around and just be full of the joy of life.

I have some awesome photos from the stallions owner so here we go I hope there are not to many












This is Sam (me bestie lol) with her gorgeous daughter Te'jana, Sam owns Rocky the daddy















I hope I am not boring you with all the photos but I am just dumbfounded that she is here and that she is just so cute I have been pinching myself all day lol


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh thank you for all the fantastic pictures - you can never bore us with too many pictures, we love them!

Little Holly is even more gorgeous now she has 'dried out', an absolute darling and amazingly friendly, bless her.





I'm sure your friend is thrilled with her stallion's first baby, but just remember that Holly is also 'half' Rosie --- well done to Rosie. LOL!!

Regular pictures will be required from now on please.


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 24, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Oh thank you for all the fantastic pictures - you can never bore us with too many pictures, we love them!
> 
> Little Holly is even more gorgeous now she has 'dried out', an absolute darling and amazingly friendly, bless her.
> 
> ...



Thankyou AnnaC and I just love Rosie to bits she has produced two foals now for us by two different stallions and I am just blown away by both of them she is a bloody amazing mare and I love her to bits, I have had a big sookie lala in her mane earlier I can not describe in words what this mare means to me. I love all my horses to bits but if the worst happened and I had to get rid of them this mare and my big stallion would be staying with me hands down no force on earth could take me away from them willingly


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 24, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Anna said it all -- pictures will now be required on a regular basis of this little beauty!



Nawwwww thankyou Diane, I just about cry everytime I look at her I am such a sookie lala lol


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Very beautiful filly, enjoy your Christmas with your new present!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 24, 2011)

CONGRATS again nat she,s lovely..

and she looks so friend at this young age wow

even though i only live like 20min away from you..iam still gonna wont photos to LOL LOL





will come visit after xmas



:yes


----------



## MeganH (Dec 24, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS! She is beautiful! She is super friendly letting little ones love on her already. So cute!! Thanks for all the pictures!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 24, 2011)

:wub You will never bore us with such gorgeous pictures of your new cutie addition Holly...Rosie sure is a beautiful mare not supprising she produced such a amazing lil filly 



 :wub


----------



## Eagle (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats, what a little stunner! You must be over the moon with this little angel. I just love the name Holly.

Happy Xmas my friends


----------



## cassie (Dec 25, 2011)

WOW!!!

what a lovely Christmas present!!!! YAY for Rosie! what a beautiful Filly!!!!





you must be thrilled she is absoloutly stunning! and those markings WOW!

Yes please keep the updates coming!!!


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello everyone wow what a busy few days we have had.

I hope you all had a beautiful Christmas with great food and shared fun times with family and friends






Well Holly is going ahead in leaps and bounds and is really trying out her legs much to Rosies' dismay lol Kandice is taking some updated photos of her for everyone on her new camera that she got for Christmas but while we are waiting her are some of our beach day photos



Oh we are heading for a scorching 39 degrees today it is already well past 35 now the joys of a Perth Summer. OMG daughter just told me thats 120 degrees F that sounds way worse lol anyway please enjoy our day at the beach


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 28, 2011)

ooohh my goodness



. What a lovely sight. I am sure everyone enjoyed the day at the beach



How close to the beach are you? For me that would be about a 9 hour drive. We'd be to tired to enjoy it



:rofl



:rofl . I am envious of your beautiful water. And the warmth



we're looking at snow about now or at least a couple of days ago.

Can't wait to see the new pics of Holly!!


----------



## cassie (Dec 28, 2011)

haha wow what great pics!!



my friend and I want to take our ponies along to the beach one day,

we live about an hour from the beach!!!



I reckon my colt Finn would love the water!

unfortunatley, we haven't had hot enough weather down here in Sydney, today is a beautiful day FINALLY!!!

hope you guys aren't to hot over there!!!





can't wait to see more pics of Holly!! YAY!


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 28, 2011)

a mini dream come true said:


> ooohh my goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankyou we had a ball, we are about 20 minutes drive from our local horse beach but OMG



9hrs drive, I think we sometimes forget how lucky we really are the beach has always been part of our lives and I have only ever seen snow once and I had to fly four hours to see it I thought it was beautiful but bloody cold lol Still waiting on photos of Holly lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 29, 2011)

about bloody tme you posted the beach pictures been waiting only 3 days LOL LOL

but great photos keep them coming



:yeah


----------



## Wings (Dec 29, 2011)

CONGRATS!

I can't believe I missed this thread





But a lovely little bub, keep the photos coming! The beach looks like so much fun, I really want to take Pallidon


----------



## MeganH (Dec 30, 2011)

Love the pictures! They looked like they enjoyed themselves.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh what fun!! Great pictures......BUT we also need more of little Holly.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 30, 2011)

yer nat come on more photos of holly pleaseLOL


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year Everyone and finally updated Holly photos





These were taken NYE



Holly 1wk old













Penny is hooning past in the background lol


----------



## MeganH (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Years! Holly is gorgeous


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year!!! Fantastic pics of Holly



:yeah


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 31, 2011)

Thankyou guys I think she is pretty special can't wait to get out in the show ring with the ones we have bred this year



anyway my daughter just told me that she had taken photos of Holly for me and has uploaded them so here are some more that are bit better than the ones I took on my phone lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like my little lady has some competions in the show ring LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 1, 2012)

I think the whole of Australia needs to watch out for these gorgeous babies that will be making their way into the showring this year..Good luck and enjoy to you all



you have done so well producing such beautiful babies for the whole world to enjoy


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh I do so agree Lindy, there's going to be some very special babies hitting the show circuit next season.


----------

